# Any women cyclists?



## Hardy (May 27, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for a bit of advice.
I've been cycling since lockdown and building up time on the road. After about an hour I get uncomfortable in the fu-fu area - from pressure on the soft tissue, its like a burning sensation. I'd like to cycle for longer.
Any recommendations on what to do? I've seen cycling padded shorts etc; but I would need a plus size.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Pigeon (May 27, 2020)

You need a good saddle! And padded shorts too. Ideally you want to go sit on a saddle in the shop to make sure it is the right size-somewhere like Evans or Decathlon. But maybe not possible right now, but have a browse online to try to get one with good reviews of the right size. Definitely need good shorts and saddle, very important!


----------



## YMFB (May 27, 2020)

I’m not a woman, there that’s out of the way.  I'm larger than I should be, but getting smaller partly because of cycling.  I along with some of my friends including lads wear FLAB, Fat Lass/Lad at the back, look them up on Facebook.

I wear an XL top from FLAB and a 3XL in Cafe Castelli, so the sizing is generous and we have had no problems with returns.

Not cheap, but good quality and comfortable.

Personally I’d strongly recommend proper good quality cycling shorts and I don’t have a fu fu.


----------



## YMFB (May 27, 2020)

Fat Lad At The Back Cycle Wear
					

Top quality cycle wear that fits, in small to plus size women's and big and tall mens. Premium technical cycling gear for people of all sizes.




					fatladattheback.com


----------



## Drummer (May 27, 2020)

My dad used to build cycles, and maintained that some people need to have a shorter distance between the saddle and handle grips so they were not leaning too far forwards. It might be something to check.
Dad used to do several things, seeing if the saddle can be moved forward, altering the curve or design of the handlebars, and always fitting a good saddle.
Old fashioned saddles were separate from the stem supporting them, so they could sometimes be moved forward by turning the stem through 180 degrees - I think that modern saddles are often made all in one piece.


----------



## YMFB (May 27, 2020)

Drummer said:


> My dad used to build cycles, and maintained that some people need to have a shorter distance between the saddle and handle grips so they were not leaning too far forwards. It might be something to check.
> Dad used to do several things, seeing if the saddle can be moved forward, altering the curve or design of the handlebars, and always fitting a good saddle.
> Old fashioned saddles were separate from the stem supporting them, so they could sometimes be moved forward by turning the stem through 180 degrees - I think that modern saddles are often made all in one piece.


Many modern saddles can slide along the two rods that support it.  It’s a great point, you make, bike fit is very important as is having the correct saddle.  Hardy, maybe watch some you tube videos on saddle position, GCN have some great ones.


----------



## Carlos (May 27, 2020)

Look for a ladies saddle with a cut out in the middle. My wife had the same problem, and changing the saddle to one with a cut out made a big difference. Also padded shorts will make a difference for longer rides, but the effect of the padding is more likely to be noticeable in your derrière.

Happy cycling.


----------



## Docb (May 27, 2020)

Hi Hardy, not a woman cyclist but used to own a bike shop and had many a conversation with ladies on this topic.

First off, you need somebody who knows about these things to look at your bike, your saddle and you sitting on it.  Don't think that a "soft" saddle will be more comfortable or saddles with cut outs are a magic solution. They might work but they might not.  Saddle shape and position is more important. Do you know for example that gents and ladies saddles are different shapes? The position of the saddle is important and U-tube videos are fine, but believe me having the saddle adjusted by somebody who knows their stuff is a far better bet.

If that fails to sort your problem, then cycling shorts usually does the trick.  You move around on a bike and if you wear conventional clothing you simply end up getting rubbing sores either from seams or from your clothing sticking to the saddle and you rubbing on the clothing.  You wear nothing under cycling shorts.  The pad sticks to you and then any movement is between the slippery lycra and the saddle.  If you don't like the look, then treat the shorts as underwear and wear something on top.  You need to get ladies specific shorts, they are cut differently to men's shorts to accommodate the different anatomies, and they come in all sizes!

Find a proper bike shop and I am sure they will sort you out - they will have heard it all before.  Most bike shops are open but I am told they are very busy so good luck.  Of the chains, Evans are generally OK but I would avoid the others.


----------



## Carlos (May 28, 2020)

There's a very useful and friendly cycling forum called Cyclechat. There a a few women riders in there with a lot of experience, and the subject of ladies saddles has been extensively discussed. It might be worth doing a search in that forum to see what the different options and opinions are.


----------



## Hardy (May 28, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies.   Much appreciated and all very helpful.
I think I may wait till the bike shops are less busy and get some advise on bike set up and saddles.
I'll check out FLAB too


----------



## TrevA (Jun 1, 2020)

My wife cycles and likes Specialized Body Geometry saddles. They have a central cut out and come in different widths. If you can get to a shop, they have a gel pad that you sit on that measures your sit bones and you can then get the appropriate width. Or you can sit on a bit of corrugated cardboard and measure the distance between you sit bones, then order one online.

She also wears padded shorts. Some brands such as Altura, do women’s sizes up to size 18. She also likes Pearl Izumi shorts (she’s a size 14/16). She wears Fat Lass At the Back tops and has one pair of their shorts too.  She did a 55 mile ride yesterday with no discomfort.


----------

